# 16 Levels of Piano Composition !...amazing video from a fabulous teacher !



## ed buller (Jul 3, 2019)

so much to unpack here !........lot's of tricks

best

ed


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 3, 2019)

Pretty cool. That girl has some keyboard skills!


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 3, 2019)

All of her videos are pretty cool (and yes, she has some serious keyboard skills): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8R8FRt1KcPiR-rtAflXmeg


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 4, 2019)

She's suddenly popping up in my YouTube recommendations the last day or two.

To be honest (and full disclosure: I envy her skills)... I don't care for her videos. Because ostensibly she's _instructing_ the viewer with helpful improvement tips (how to practice smarter, develop themes, etc). But in fact, her technique is so far beyond that of most mortals, all I get out of her videos is "OK, you're awesome, got it." Her words suggest she is going after basic students and newbies, then she demonstrates with crazy advanced Liszt and Debussy. So, it's all smells a bit of showing off and ego stroking.


----------



## bryla (Jul 4, 2019)

Well depends. I've had many students playing Liszt and Debussy without being close to pro or college level. I think there are more of those around than you think and maybe you're just not in her target audience.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 4, 2019)

bryla said:


> Well depends. I've had many students playing Liszt and Debussy without being close to pro or college level. I think there are more of those around than you think and maybe you're just not in her target audience.



Maybe. Her tips were so basic, though. That was the mismatch for me.


----------



## Iskra (Jul 4, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> Because ostensibly she's _instructing_ the viewer with helpful improvement tips (how to practice smarter, develop themes, etc)


I think you haven't viewed a lot of her videos. There are many with very useful tips on practicing at the piano (valid for all skill levels, as position of the hands, how to practice arpeggios, and many more), plus her most interesting videos and most successful are those dedicated to delve deep into an specific composer style, or delve deep into unfamiliar styles for her as a classically trained pianist.
She make small pieces on that styles that she plays on a 3-octave Yamaha Reface - and instrument that obviously makes difficult for a classical piano player to show off...

I like many of the videos of Nahre Sol, and our opinion seemed to me as a desinformed one - based on a couple videos only. Watch some more if you are willing to spend the time, you'll find many interesting ones


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 4, 2019)

Iskra said:


> I think you haven't viewed a lot of her videos



True, I watched a couple of YT-recommended ones and they were a turn-off. Maybe I'm just jealous because I have the hand dexterity of a longshoreman.


----------



## Rob (Jul 4, 2019)

Love Nahre, there’s a lot to learn just by watching her play...


----------



## gyprock (Jul 4, 2019)

This video has confirmed that I’m at level 1 and it’s only taken me 50 years to get there.


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 4, 2019)

I've watched quite a few of her videos over the last 6 months or so.

I find her fascinating to watch. It's the first time I've seen a classical pianist grasp Funk, Flamenco, Blues and other styles with a heavy degree of authenticity. 
She even pulled off some 8-bit music, to my big surprise.


----------



## joebaggan (Jul 4, 2019)

Really enjoy her videos. Her love and passion for music shines through, and she happens to also be really good at making clever entertaining videos.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 4, 2019)

gyprock said:


> This video has confirmed that I’m at level 1 and it’s only taken me 50 years to get there.


i'm at .5 and it's taken me 57 !

e


----------



## gyprock (Jul 4, 2019)

ed buller said:


> i'm at .5 and it's taken me 57 !
> 
> e



A true story:

I’m a guitar player and was doing a trio gig playing the usual easy tunes such as Stella by Starlight or Giant Steps.

We get an audience request for Happy Birthday and the bass player started it in a New Orleans feel. For some reason I started in the wrong key and I just couldn’t recover. It was a train wreck.

It sounded more like an out of tune version of Stravinsky’s Rite of Spring. After the gig the drummer told me that it was the first time in his career of 60 years that anyone ruined Happy Birthday so successfully.

Naturally I don’t go to birthday parties anymore with a guitar.


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 4, 2019)

gyprock said:


> It was a train wreck


Funny story..In that case, don't go anywhere near Johnny Cash's "I Walk the Line" ..it's I IV V chords, but those modulations will screw you if you're not paying attention!


----------

